# Any ideas as to what these things are?



## jkls (Oct 9, 2012)

*Any idea wehat theses things are?*

Not really. Just someone postin a ? of my own. and was curious. I'm not an expert by any means, not even a novice, but try lookin up what a termite looks like, I think they look like that, but urs looks pregnate.lol
We have sumthin close to that with what look like wings. I thought they were termites but not sure. Just got on here 2day myself and have alot 2 learn. Good luck 2 u


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

It is not a termite. At least as far as i can make out from photo. I have seen that critter B4 I think, and once knew what is was, but it is lost in the crevices of what's left of my mind.

jkls, your's may be a termite, but it is wrong time of year for winged adults to appear. But I do not know either of yall's location.

Termites are 1/8" to 3/8' long, most are closer to 1/4."

Each of you should go here, and post pics or links. This guy knows his insects. http://www.allexperts.com/ep/665-54164/Entomology-Study-Bugs/Walter-Hintz.htm

Let me know what he sez, please.

Here's pics of termites, winged adults swarm in spring. Wingless, white workers avoid light, in fact sun light kills them.


----------



## jkls (Oct 9, 2012)

*Any idea what these are?*

Thnx notmrjohn.:thumbsup: The lower pics look like the critters I have been seeing, just slightly diff. color (mine just a bit darker wings)but that's them...fyi I'm in San Diego california. Been hot as heck here for awhile 98 degrees average for a good week or two.Jst cooled down bout a day or two ago. May even get rain (well a sprinkle or, damp. lol) friday or so. Sorry squerl I took a shot at it. Your prob better off with what ever those are than termites. Termites=$$$$$... 
Good luck to you.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Here's another site that may help ID it.
http://www.insectidentification.org/


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

Jk, catch a few of those things, they won't bite, even if ants, put um in pill bottle, etc.. Swarmers are mostly males a few queens. I dunno about swarm times in Sothern Ca, but ants tend to swarm in autumn more than termites. Both tend to swarm more on overcast days. Ants have a thin "wasp waist", termites don't have an apparent waist. Compare at joe's link, or just google image termites and ants. Take, or mail, a few to local University or county agriculture extension office. They can identify them. _Some_ pest control companies will identify anything as termites--$$$$$. If caught in time, termites might just be $$$$.

Squerl, you can do same if you can catch bug. There is a kind of bug that, if I remember right, looks like your's but is usually covered in dust and stuff, even dust bunnies. Its name is even something like dust case, trash bug, dust bunny bug, or somethin like that, harmless. But try Hintz, he has identified insects from really blurry photos.
And why you pick such hard to spell name? My spel check has to work over-time as it is. Tree rat is easy to spell.


----------

